# Ugh, worms again!



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Poor Lion, I found a live worm in his poo today  This is like the third time he has had worms. Should I be deworming my dogs regularly? I am wondering if this is why he is having issues gaining weight. 

Would it be a good idea to have both dogs dewormed or just Lion?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, it is a good idea to deworm regularly. In Lion's case, you need to do a 5 day course of panacur (or safeguard) followed by a 5 day course 10 days later. Otherwise you only have killed the live worms not broken the life cycle.

Mine get dewormed each month. I've never seen any worms but I dont want to!

I use the liquid safeguard goat dewormer...it is way cheaper than buying panacur but the same ingredients. The dosage is 1/4 cc (ml) per lb of dog.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Yes, it is a good idea to deworm regularly. In Lion's case, you need to do a 5 day course of panacur (or safeguard) followed by a 5 day course 10 days later. Otherwise you only have killed the live worms not broken the life cycle.
> 
> Mine get dewormed each month. I've never seen any worms but I dont want to!
> 
> I use the liquid safeguard goat dewormer...it is way cheaper than buying panacur but the same ingredients. The dosage is 1/4 cc (ml) per lb of dog.


Can you buy Panacur w/o a prescription? I have 1 packet of it left but that is only 2 doses for Lion. If not I can go get some more from the vet.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

poor lion! why does he keep getting worms? lol~ dexter only had them once o.o dont even know how he got it either


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> poor lion! why does he keep getting worms? lol~ dexter only had them once o.o dont even know how he got it either


Probably because he is a nasty poop eater on walks


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

missy_r said:


> Probably because he is a nasty poop eater on walks


hahaha!!! oh boy :toothy8: that is not good! i always shoo dexter away from licking bird poop on the driveway and trying to sniff worms..ugh~


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

ALL animals need worming, generally ever 6 weeks (except for those on the monthly broad spectrum treatments) - horses, dogs, cats, parrots etc. They only have to step outside whether other infected animals have been and, voila, a new worm load comin' your way once the eggs hatch.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> ALL animals need worming, generally ever 6 weeks (except for those on the monthly broad spectrum treatments) - horses, dogs, cats, parrots etc. They only have to step outside whether other infected animals have been and, voila, a new worm load comin' your way once the eggs hatch.


I would personally never worm my small Chis every 6 weeks.
I have to say in all my self owned/pound/rescue dogs I've never seen a worm infestation ever! the only time I saw worms in person was on multiple occasions with my moms new dogs/existing show dogs from a popular southern Ontario show kennel.

I have panacur here on hand, and I did use it when I saw *A* flea on one my dogs.. lol
Worms? no thanks, my guys don't seem to get those.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

KittyD said:


> I would personally never worm my small Chis every 6 weeks.
> I have to say in all my self owned/pound/rescue dogs I've never seen a worm infestation ever! the only time I saw worms in person was on multiple occasions with my moms new dogs/existing show dogs from a popular southern Ontario show kennel.
> 
> I have panacur here on hand, and I did use it when I saw *A* flea on one my dogs.. lol
> Worms? no thanks, my guys don't seem to get those.


Umm, I think if you ask a *good* Vet, you'll find out that the only time you will ever see a worm outside of a dog or cat is because it's a really, really, really serious infestation and they're virtually overflowing in there. 

We don't see worms because they live inside the gut. Occasionally a couple may get passed here and there, but if you never see a worm, that is by far and away absolutely no reason whatsoever to suspect you precious baby doesn't have them.

As I said, the moment that dog goes anywhere where others of it's species have been, sniffs the grass, has a roll, plays with another dog, you've more than likely picked up a whole new family, sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

Research the number of school kids that have worms, you'd die a 1,000 deaths!!! We ALL have parasites living inside of us, mostly in the form of nematodes (worms). Chefs (well good European trained ones) will worm themselves regularly because they're constantly in contact with raw meat, poultry, game etc.

Never once saw a worm in any of my Royal Show standard show hacks - rotating the products I wormed them religiously every six weeks. Every now and then, an absolute motherload of worms would be released, be that in the form of Bot Fly/Horse Fly larvae or long white ones, not always, but often enough to convince me that what cannot be seen IS most definitely there, as any decent Vet will tell you.

Wouldn't worm your dog every six weeks? Do you not give them Sentinel or the other broad spectrum one? That's worming every 4 weeks if you follow the instructions.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just wormed Midgie just taking precautions because there are worms that can only be seen under a microscope. I doesn't hurt to do it annually & I didn't want to pay for them to test her. It's been a few years since I wormed her. They can get worms just walking in the grass. Sounds like your pups are just passing the worms back & forth. Whenever you worm one of your dogs, it's always best to worm them all at the same time..


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Mine get Sentinel the first of every month; no worms, no fleas, and certainly no heartworms. So easy, painless, and effective. I just don't understand those that don't use it or something very similar.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody gets heartguard for parasite control, including heartworms, during the summer months. 

He gets a stool check yearly during his yearly exam and has never had worms. 

Tapeworms come from fleas, so if you see a sticky piece of rice around the dogs bottom, you can be almost sure they have picked up tapes from fleas. 

Roundworms and hookworms can be picked up easily in the environment from a dog who has shed them. Whipworms are also picked up in the environment, especially from a dog that eats feces. They are also passed to puppies through their mothers milk.

The most common worm found in humans is the pinworm. It is NOT transmitted between dogs and humans. Humans can be infested with roundworms and tapeworms.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

missy_r said:


> Can you buy Panacur w/o a prescription? I have 1 packet of it left but that is only 2 doses for Lion. If not I can go get some more from the vet.


The active ingredient in Panacur is Fenbendazole. This also is in the safeguard and liquid safeguard (for goats) dewormer. NO prescription is required for either but you will save yourself a hell of a lot using the liquid over the packets...its the same thing just a different form and there's no trying to coax a dog to eat food with some medicine mixed in which is always a plus  It's like $19.99 for a bottle of the liquid which would last you a year or more vs. $12.99 for a single coarse of treatment. Kind of a no-brainer to me


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great, I am going to the feed supply today and hopefully they will have what you are talking about. 

Worms are so nasty, I want them gone!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Make sure that you worm BOTH dogs. They may be passing them around! For sure do the second worming as that will get the eggs left. Sue


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

susan davis said:


> Make sure that you worm BOTH dogs. They may be passing them around! For sure do the second worming as that will get the eggs left. Sue


Yes I am sure Penny has them too! I am definitely going to worm both.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I definitely agree on monthly de-worming. I do with all of my guys.
Best of luck Missy, I know those worms are nasty creatures, hope
your pups are free of them very soon.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's another point of view regarding worming and the depression of the immune system and the increase in auto immune disorders. Very interesting.

Jane Anderson's - Hypothesis on Worming


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess I'm out of touch. I have owned dogs for almost 20+ years and no worms.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Interesting article Tracy, that is definitely something to think about. 

I went to both of the feed stores around here and neither of them sold Panacur or the liquid dewormer Kristi suggested. I ended up just going to the spay and neuter clinic to get the dewormer, and I was given one pill for each dogs for tapeworms. The vet said it was most likely tapeworms since I found a flea on Lion recently. I am thinking I will just buy Panacur online to have on hand to deworm next time, unless I can find the Safe-guard in Portland when I move there.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Omg
This convo made me gag worms are so creepy! How can ur dog always have worms and u never see them? My dogs have never been deworned except maybe as puppies from their breeders when prada and her siblings got their stool tested at my
Old vet it was negative for worms so the vet wouldn't deworm them so she's never been dewormed! I dont think baby has been either she never even came with a vet check or shots. When I switched to my new vet they auto dewormed babys puppies twice it was included in the fee they never took a sample though. 

My question might sound stupid or ignorant but I honestly just don't get it if I took a stool sample right now randomly to the vet u guys are saying it would be positive for worms not seen to the naked eye? 

Thank god Tracy posted it isn't passed to humans I kiss my dogs on the lips lol


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot about what happened earlier today... I took Lion and Penny on their 4 mile walk with their other chi friends, and I had to pick up Lion for a second. After I put him down there was a worm on my shirt.. EW


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

missy_r said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about what happened earlier today... I took Lion and Penny on their 4 mile walk with their other chi friends, and I had to pick up Lion for a second. After I put him down there was a worm on my shirt.. EW


Ahhhhh. That would have made me freak! I'm so squeamish! That's why my dogs are on monthly preventative... I just couldn't deal with a worm from my dog on my shirt!!!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I know it was seriously so gross, I threw away the shirt!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Omg
> This convo made me gag worms are so creepy! How can ur dog always have worms and u never see them? My dogs have never been deworned except maybe as puppies from their breeders when prada and her siblings got their stool tested at my
> Old vet it was negative for worms so the vet wouldn't deworm them so she's never been dewormed! I dont think baby has been either she never even came with a vet check or shots. When I switched to my new vet they auto dewormed babys puppies twice it was included in the fee they never took a sample though.
> 
> ...


I'm going to say the chances are pretty good if you had them tested they would be negative.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So why do they have them all the time in their intestines?? I really don't get it! It's terrifying to me tho lol if a worm fell out anywhere I would freak lol I rememeber my mastiff puked up a pile of worms when we got him I still can rememeber exactly what It looked like I balled my eyes out for days lol didn't eat spaghetti for 2 years! They were long ahhhhhh 

I thought u shouldn't give ur pets things unless they need it. Like the vaccine propaganda.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bummer they didn't have it Missy - I know Amazon has it too (where I get mine)...might be worth picking up. 

I *KNOW* my dogs are exposed to worms because of where we live. Better to just keep it under control. Like Lion, they are always picking up some random animal poop out in the yard or on walks (VOMIT!)...so, I have to basically treat, in order to prevent, infestations. People who keep their dogs mainly inside who don't go out to play or explore may not have anything to worry about but I am out with my dogs 2-4 hours a day and I certainly can't stop all of them from having 'snackies' lol.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Amazon.com: Safeguard Goat Dewormer, 125ML: Home Improvement its a little more expensive there than at my feed store, but still...that bottle would last you forever and it has a long shelf life. Again the dose is small -- 1/4 cc per lb. So don't use the goat dosage on the back -- they have different length intestinal tracks and the amount needed to worm is of course, very different 

It also can be used to treat giardia.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> So why do they have them all the time in their intestines?? I really don't get it! It's terrifying to me tho lol if a worm fell out anywhere I would freak lol I rememeber my mastiff puked up a pile of worms when we got him I still can rememeber exactly what It looked like I balled my eyes out for days lol didn't eat spaghetti for 2 years! They were long ahhhhhh
> 
> I thought u shouldn't give ur pets things unless they need it. Like the vaccine propaganda.


That's just the thing, they don't all have it.
One of my puppies (I got him at 8 weeks) I had him checked at the vet and he was clean so I never needed to use medication, Same with vaccines, I am not going to give my dog something if they're already carrying immunity. 

Vets make money off all these little things, including the testing.

I think it depends on many things.

Some dogs depending on lifestyle just don't seem as prone.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

We go to the park everyday and when I'm better well start hiking this summer again but mine don't eat poop at all they sometimes roll in it but that's about it!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I am confused, isn't this why I give heartguard plus? Do I also need to use an additional wormer? Now I'm worried that I'm not doing right by my pups.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

KittyD said:


> That's just the thing, they don't all have it.
> One of my puppies (I got him at 8 weeks) I had him checked at the vet and *he was clean so I never needed to use medication*, Same with vaccines, I am not going to give my dog something if they're already carrying immunity.


Sorry, I'm confused .... am I understanding right .... you had the pup's poo tested under a microscope at the vet's at 8wo, he was "clean", so you NEVER ever wormed him from then until now?

Hey, I'm the last person in the world to vaccinate unnecessarily, but when it comes to nematodes, they can KILL if left untreated. Being a farm girl, I've seen far too many worms, dead and alive, to ever, ever not worm any living creature. 

I've seen them countless times on my own little girl - at night they crawl out of the anus & for some bizarre reason into the vagina, child wakes up crying, irritable, further investigation reveals - I don't need to explain suffice to say it is vomit worthy!!!!! I think it's the threadworms that do that, they're tiny and very, very thin. ALL kids should be wormed very, very regularly, whether they have contact with animals or not because they ALL catch them.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi oh yikes worms ooh!


----------

